# 1969 Wheel Question



## BigKell (Oct 9, 2012)

I have a 1969 GTO Convertible with original rally 2 wheels and original drum brakes. Im keeping the R2 wheels but want to put on new chrome wheels/tires. What size wheels and tires will fit in rear and front without rubbing? Im looking for dimensions so i can start looking for wheels similar to Crager SS model. Looking for a modest rake.


----------

